# bio-magnet clarifier



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I bought a pack of CaribSea sand for my 10 gal, and there was a small pack of bio-magnet clarifier. I have included the description below. Has anyone used this before? I am somewhat sceptical about adding things into my tank that other people haven't before. I have a couple days before I move the shrimp from my other tank to this one.

BioMagnet™ - Cloudy water is caused by fine suspended particles such as algae, silt, and bacteria. These particles usually carry a negative charge as does most filter media. The filter media, therefore, repels these particles and water can remain continually cloudy. BioMagnet™ imparts a positive electrical charge as a bacterial attractant. This unique formula quickly seeks out and encapsulates the suspended particles, enabling the positively charged particles to be drawn to the filter. Particles caught in the filter are broken down by bacteria, and suspended bacteria are now repositioned onto strata where they are most efficient. The result? Crystal clear water, fast… and a better biological filter!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I've thrown those in, when they come with the substrate. I do not know that they actually help much to clear the water, but they do no harm either. Use or not, as you choose, but I've yet to hear to problems with the stuff.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Results: It seemed to have done nothing with standing-still water. When I turned on the filter, the water cleared within an hour.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, there you go. Not totally useless.. but probably not exactly essential either.


----------

